# Jobs in classical music?



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

I was just wondering how many of you held ever held jobs in classical music.

Not nescessarily as a performer (albeit do blow your horn if you do, I have tons of respect for the people who could tough it out as performers), but I was looking more into the promotion side of things. 

I'm going to uni right now so I thought about being a part time piano salesman or something. I figure: Easy. No stress. Low #s of customers and high ticket items => high commissions? I was two years away from finishing my piano exams and I have sales experiences so i think I might have a decent shot at it.

Thoughts? How's life on the business side of classical?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, there are secondary jobs in classical music, you don't have to be a performer or composer or conductor. I once met an agent of a performer, and I met a salesman from a classical music cd label (can't remember which company). And there are violin and other expensive and old string instrument dealers. Piano salesmen, piano tuners, piano makers. And there are recording engineers, auditorium technicians, and other technical work. Orchestras have librarians. I'm sure there are other jobs too.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want a job as a performer in classical music you are going to enter an area where there are a lot of players and very few winners. Even as a second violin. The standards these days is incredible!


----------

